# Arx a5 or ascend Sierra 2?



## Wolfey (Jan 16, 2015)

High guys I'm a new member here so sorry if this is in the wrong section. I'm wanting to upgrade my 2.1 setup and have narrowed my choice between these speakers. The room is only around 1200cubic feet and has acoustic treatments. I'd say I listen to 50/50 movies and music mainly orchestral so depth and imaging are very important. If I left out any details I'll answer any question.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

The Arx won the under $1000 shootout here at the shack, I would have to go with that one


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I thought I replied to this tread? Anyway, with the group buy going on now, the A5's win hands down!!! Get in today & enjoy!


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I could not be happier with my A5s.


----------



## Wolfey (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks for the replies guys. I'll look into the group buy but I won't have the funds till tax returns.


----------

